# Wastegate disengauged?



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Sorry if I spelt it wrong but I got a question.

Seems when I am stopped and have the clutch in and rev the car to around 3 grand I don't hear the turbo. Now when I slightly let off the clutch I hear her spool up. Is there a disconnect somewhere?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Sorry if I spelt it wrong but I got a question.
> 
> Seems when I am stopped and have the clutch in and rev the car to around 3 grand I don't hear the turbo. Now when I slightly let off the clutch I hear her spool up. Is there a disconnect somewhere?


Nope. Just that the engine is under load when the clutch is even partially out. Simple exhaust velocity isn't what spools up the turbo , it's also heat energy. There's more heat energy available for the turbo when the engine is under load.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

alright man just wondering


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> alright man just wondering


Also , when the engine is under load , there is a LOT more air moving through it. 
Exhaust volume and velocity is about 1/3 to 1/2 of the turbos motive power , the rest comes from heat energy. Expansion of hot exhaust gases in the turbine chamber plays a big part.


----------

